# Global modifiers on procedures 62311, 64493, 64494, 64495



## cyclingjunkie (Oct 20, 2010)

I have another question about the global modifiers because I have, once again, been told by co-workers that if a patient is in a global period for a procedure that has a 90 day global period and we bill 62311 or any procedures with a 0 to 10 day global  period, we do not need to append the global modifiers (78 or 79) to 62311 or other procedures with a 0 to 10 day global period.  For example, a patient has a 27447 performed on 10/15/10 and then has a 62311 performed on 10/25/10 I append a 79 modifier to 62311 since there is a 90 day global on the 27447 but I have been told that 62311 is not considered a procedure and does not need the global modifier.  Please help!!! I just want to bill this stuff correctly and I am afraid that my coworkers are misinformed.


----------



## josephmglick (Oct 25, 2010)

I agree with you on using a 79.  Its not a major procedure but it would be no different then doing 20610 on a different body part in the global of 27447.  I hope that makes sense.


----------

